# Boulder Mt report.



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Went to the big Boulders yesterday and after getting some pesky business out of the way I did a little fishing. Didn't check the site before leaving so I was left to the mercy of the locals for info. Ended up starting at the power plant pond.... a great place for planter rainbows, but none of the brookies I wanted. Went from there to Kings Pasture and had some real success on 10 to 12 inch brookies. Like the dummy I am I left the camera at home. They were no trophies but man were they colorful! I will certainly go back and try some of the more remote lakes for a few of the bigger guys. All fish were landed on my fly rod with nymphs about 18" under a strike indicator. What a great day in a beautiful area. Work couldn't even ruin it. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Right on!! Sorry for the late response. I was going to point you towards the Garkane plant and maybe Kings as well as a few others. Any snow left down there?


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I posted on the fishing report forum, but this is such a great time to on the boulder. I was surprised that there was hardly any snow left. I think that we could have got on top with ATV's pretty easy. I think next year I will get a turkey tag for this time of year and take a week off of work and as many lakes as I can.

One thing that I have learned about the boulder is that one year a lake can be great and the next it might not be. The record brook in Utah was taken by my friends dad back in like 1971 on boulder. That lake now doesn't produce like other lakes up there.

PM me if you want to hear more about my trip last week.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Friends with the Tafts. How would it be!!?? Thats cool man. I would like to meet old Milton before he passes and shake the hand of the man that caught the fish of my dreams!! The DWR is working on getting that puddle back to a trophy spot. Last I heard they put sterile brooks in so they couldnt stunt out. They should be getting pretty big!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Every year I am down near that "puddle". I take my float tube with me and have yet to kick out because I am always too busy chasing animals with a stick and string. Maybe this will be the year since I will not be bow hunting this time. Plan on being down in that area for a week this fall. Hopefully I can get into a couple big brooks.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm headed down this Friday for 3 days of fishing. We are going to take four-wheelers to get us up into the lakes. Last time we made the mistake of driving the trucks clear to Donkey...won't do that again.
Also, I was thinking there is some arctic grayling down there. Is there any? I think it would be fun to catch one.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nor-tah
Sorry I didn't see your post on here. I grew up in Loa and was friends with Milton's son. I was so worried about getting out of Wayne Co, that I didn't take advantage of all of the outdoor opportunities there. Of course I hit the easy to get to lakes when I was in H.S. , I never really got into fishing much especially the remote lakes. Now that I live in St. George I have found a love for fishing again and dream about getting back to Boulder.

Mudinblood
I know that they are planting graylings in the lakes there, but I can't find on the internet where. I did make it to blue lake on the south-west end of boulder by the row lakes about 3 weeks ago. It looked like it might have winter killed. I saw a bunch of grayling fish dead on the shore.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I found this article about article graylings

"I've actually been in here, this is the forth trip this summer, caught some really nice Brook Trout and some beautiful Grayling in here, so this is a great fly fishing lake," said Lynn Chamberlain, DWR South Region Outreach Manager. 

"A secret lake," asked Adam. "We won't tell anybody right, you won't tell anybody right?" said Lynn. "Oh no," said Adam.

Horseshoe Lake is just one of four lakes on the Boulder top that have Grayling. But it hasn't had Grayling all that long.

Four years ago the DWR started planting Grayling here by air. The fish are raised in the Kamas hatchery and stocked in high altitude lakes on the Boulder and the Uinta Mountain ranges.

"And you can come in here right now and…oops, there's one," said Lynn. "That's an eleven inch Grayling, that works doesn't it?"

"So they are not a big fish, they just a very unique fish and a beautiful fish too and they have some pretty colors on them when you get the sun just right of course that big dorsal fin and they are a lot of fun to catch, lot of fun to catch with a fly and a bubble. I understand that they will also take salmon eggs and baits like that, but I've always had fun with a fly and a bubble, so that's my choice," said Lynn.


----------

